# high flyer questions?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I have only homers but i like the way some high flyers look was thinking in geting some but wanted to know if i got some older birds would they home back to there old loft? If i was to cross breed high flyers with homers would they still have there homing abilitys? Do high flyers fly around the loft and trap back just like homers? I would like to see them fly around the loft for a good hour or two my homers they loft fly for about 15 minutes and trap right back in the loft and if not hungry they stay out but just on roof tops, poles and cables. I just wanted another breed to enjoy them flying around the loft for hours and wanted to know the best breed for this?


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Why would you mix the 2 ?homers are fast flying birds,highflyers for the most part like to fly medium to slow speed.If you get grown birds it could be hard to home them,especially if they're acquired from a loft close by.

I would buy a couple of pairs,breed them,and train their babies to trap.But you have to be very care full as i've noticed highflying YB's like to explore the sky and could get lost especially if they go too high,and if it gets cloudy while they're flying.

You could start with some tipplers of highflying strains,they're easier to break in.Or you might want to go with iranian,armenian,serbian or,pakistani birds.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Figure out first why your homers just fly only 15 minutes. If you get high flyers they might do the same thing. I think only homers are the most difficult to break-in (resettle). If you want long flying I would go with tipplers. You should be able to resettle/rehome them. These birds were bred to go up and fly long instead of going horizontal forward like homers so they rather stay within their loft space.

Technically homers are a crossbreed between a high flyer and some speed bird with homing ability (and the love for home).


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

The intention is not realy to mix them. It was that i want a small flock of brids just to fly around my loft for a while and sit back and watch them i have two lofts and one is empty so i would put them birds in the other loft just wondering what would be nice to have other than homers. Dont get me wrong i love my homers is that they dont stay in the air too long they home very well from all directions just dont circle the loft that long.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Ok so whats the difference between high flyers, tipplers, rollors, tumblers i guess high flyers fly high for a long period of time and rollors do some kind of tricks in the air but the other two dont know the difference?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Tumblers only flip maybe 3-5 rolls. Rollers roll a lot while falling downward. High flyers fly high like tipplers. Different high flyers breed fly with certain style. Some act like tumblers in that they flip on occasion. So some high flyers are called some sort of tumblers. Confused now?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

LOL THANKS!
so tipplers and high flyers are almost the same i guess rollers would be more fun to watch while sitting back would they stay in the area or leave and come back like homers?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I have some homers that make some of those little swerves, drops and stunts while flying


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Rollers are more fun to watch because they look like acrobats in the sky. The avian predators love them though and they get them easily. They are also easily rehome. I was able to rehome mine in about 1 week. One of them in 3 days. Once you see one roll fast with style and headed toward the ground then brake and recover you fell like in awe. It has that tension in your stomach like you feel when you watch a human trapeze act. One of the thing you will realize about diving breed is that they don't feel like flying unless you force them to fly like scaring them with a sound or stick banging.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine does crazy swerves, drops and stunts, too! They learned to that because I live in hawk infested place.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Tipplers are not highlflyers per say.They're endurance birds.There are some that fly low thus the name chimney flyers.Some fly medium heights,and some fly real high (pins).Some tipplers fly like yoyo (go up and down).

I prefer the ones that go high and stay up there,but those are the ones that get hit more by falcons.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Also like rod said some tumble some don't,some like flying in kits ,and some are the opposite.Iranians ,and Armenians tumble.Serbians,and Pakistanis don't.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

If you want 1 or 2 hours of highflying get some oriental rollers. They are the best. If you want more than 2+ hours then you should get tipplers or iranian highflyers.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

hello Chayi, If you just want to have a little pleasure watching a few birds fly high & for hours, get yourself a few pairs of each, Tipplers, Highflyers and Rollers. They are all in the same Tumbler Family and you can let them mix breed together in the same coop…!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> hello Chayi, If you just want to have a little pleasure watching a few birds fly high & for hours, get yourself a few pairs of each, Tipplers, Highflyers and Rollers. They are all in the same Tumbler Family and you can let them mix breed together in the same coop…!


Now that sounds like a plan one loft with homers and the other like you said


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

chayi said:


> Now that sounds like a plan one loft with homers and the other like you said


Thats a bad idea. I hate when people cross 2 different breeds together. Every breed is unique.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Almost all the breed of pigeons we see now are crosses. Homers are a cross between 3 or 4 different breeds. It is a hybrid.


----------

